# Low AMH level aged 32



## Lotbot88 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new here- I hope I'm in the right place. I have recently had some horrible news. My boyfriend and I have been having unprotected sex for about a year with my boyfriend in the hope to conceive. Nothing's happened. We went for check ups at our doctors and it turns out I have extremely low amh. My period was late so I don't know what point I was in my cycle as it seemed to have messed up a bit last month but I don't think it matter which bit of your cycle you are in for amh anyway. So to tell you the truth I'm devastated. My amh level is 2.8 (uk scale). So apparently the level is so low I don't qualify for NHS funded Ivf. I'm so worried. All I've ever wanted was a family. I can't concentrate and am constantly on the verge of tears. My FSH level and oestrodol levels were done just the other day and have come back as normal. I also had a ultrasound pelvis a few month ago that show normal Ovaries and signs that I did ovulate that month. Normally I am really regular but last month I was 8days late. I actually thought I was pregnant🙄. I really need advice/help/hopeful stories. Thank you so much. Xx


----------

